# Sporting Life Shots



## rip18 (Oct 26, 2014)

I thought some of y'all might appreciate a few shots that I shot earlier this month.

Sunset at the Lodge
Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 28 mm, f/14, 4 seconds, ISO 250, existing light, tripod, full frame.

Mud Room Cubby
Nikon D3, Sigma 15-31 @ 19 mm, f/3.5, 0.25 seconds, ISO 500, fill flash, tripod, slight crop.

Shooting 5 Stand
Nikon D3, Nikkor 28-85 @ 38 mm, f/7.1, 1/1000th second, ISO 200, fill flash, handheld, slight crop.

Purdey Action (note the reduction in size/quality for posting is NOT kind to the scrollwork on the this magnificent action)
Nikon D3, Nikkor 60 mm, f/5, 1/15th second, ISO 1600, existing light, tripod, slight crop.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 26, 2014)

Love 'em!  Nice job Rip!


----------



## Crickett (Oct 27, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## cre8foru (Oct 27, 2014)

Top notch work RIP.


----------



## rip18 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## CaptGary1 (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice shots.....that Purdey would make a great "rainy day gun".


----------



## rip18 (Dec 3, 2014)

Here's a link to a gallery of shots from that weekend... 

http://gardenandgun.com/gallery/ultimate-sporting-weekend-mississippi


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2014)

rip18 said:


> Here's a link to a gallery of shots from that weekend...
> 
> http://gardenandgun.com/gallery/ultimate-sporting-weekend-mississippi





I love Garden & Gun Magazine!


----------



## quinn (Dec 7, 2014)

Nicely done sir!


----------



## swampstalker24 (Dec 8, 2014)

Those are some good ones!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Dec 8, 2014)

Very nice... the guy shooting and the shotgun close up are my favorites..


----------



## rip18 (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## rip18 (Dec 18, 2014)

And a small gallery (of different shots) on the Purdey web site:

http://www.purdey.com/shooting-life/purdey-at-prairie-wildlife/


I sure look forward to the next event like this one!


----------

